# S&W Bodyguard vs. Ruger LCP



## jwden123 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a .22 cal MK3 Ruger but I'm thinking of getting a concealed carry gun. I'm looking at a Ruger LCP and a S&W Bodyguard. Anyone here have any experience with both? I'm looking for pros and cons.

Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

When you saw Body Guard, you mean the .380 semi-automatic pistol, or the .38 Revolver?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

If you are talking about both, being semi autos..........I have fired both, and carry the Bodyguard...........I prefer the Bodyguard.....feels more solidly built, has a bit better trigger....neither one to write home about.....I think the sights are a bit better, and the overall feel in my hand a bit better...with the mag extension, forget about using your pinky, unless you have really small hands. They are both good, for what they were designed for...12 yds. or less...anything more, and you'd better have good feet. You can't really practice with them alot, because they just weren't meant to be pounded. I carry it front pocket, in the warm months. The laser is a nice toy, but it's not why I purchased it. It serves a function. An acquaintance of mine owns a Ruger, I haven't heard of any issues with his. Mine has only gotten a diet of WWB 95gr., and Rem UHD 102 gr. so I don't know how it will function with another ammo, but I have had no hiccups with it. I think I would prefer either one as a first choice for a .380, besides a Beretta 84fs, which is a bit large for CCW IMHO.


----------



## jwden123 (Jan 31, 2013)

Sorry, I mean the .380 semi-auto


----------



## jwden123 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I'm not a big fan of built in lasers either. The gun store mgr agreed with your assessment about the Bodyguard not being a range gun since it wouldn't hold up to a lot of shooting, but I guess that applies to both models. I use a Ruger Mk3 Hunter on the range and it's a pretty solid gun. A little big for carry though. (OK, a lot big for carry).


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a Smith and Wesson Bodyguard 380 love it. If you can find one pick it up

This markets very weird tho, everywhere I go online or physical is out of most guns

My brother picked up a Taurus 738 TCP for $220 today and wow, best buy in this kind of market.

The lesson of the story is get whatever you can get your hands on, guns are going for wayy more then they should be. Rugers used to be $299 and now they are going for $340 without any lasers or anything. And dont get me started on magazine availability!


----------



## jwden123 (Jan 31, 2013)

Finding .380 Bodyguards here is no problem. I went to 3 gun stores today (looking for .22lr ammo) and each store had a couple of Bodyguards. Pricing was all over the map, though. $379, $399 and $419. Insane. Also none of the stores had 22lr ammo they would sell me. But if I shot on their indoor range (at $15 to $20 an hour) they would sell me one box of 100 or 2 boxes of 50. 
Fortunately I have three 100 rd boxes of CCI Mini-Mags in reserve and an order in at my favorite store/range for a brick. Should have it in a week or so. 
I haven't really looked at the availability of .380 ammo, but it seems the shortages are 22lr and 9mm. Anyway I don't expect to be shooting that much 380.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Get the Bodyguard. Don't worry about the integrated laser - you don't have to use it. I initially had reservations about the BG380 but Smith & Wesson has, in my opinion at least, addressed them. Long trigger pull helps prevent accidental/negligent discharge;.380 ammo is readily available (at least where I am) and its sights are great for such a small pistol. Let us know what you decide.BTW, I own both the BG380 and the LCP, so I feel I'm providing an unbiased assessment.


----------



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

Horrible trigger on both of them, I'd opt for a Kel Tec Pwhateveritis over both of them, and I'm not a Kel Tec fan. Having tried all three, the Kel Tec had a much better trigger out of the box. If you opt for either one of the two mentioned, take it to a gunsmith and get them to do whatever to smooth out the trigger. 

Fair warning, I'm not a DAO fanboy. All my regular fire weapons are DA/SA, will point and shoot the first shot low and center to make noise, then take aim on the second.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I too, have a S&W BodyGuard. It's well built and does exactly what it's supposed to do. 

I vote the S&W.


----------



## Huckleberry44 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a Ruger LCP and love it. It's surprisingly accurate, even with the seemingly non-existent (super-low-profile) sights. I couldn't believe how well I shot with it. 

The only thing I don't like about it really has nothing to do with the gun, but rather has to do with the way my particular hand fits it. It's got a healthy little kick to it, and for some reason, the upper left side of the grip where it curves back kicks me in the thumb-joint-knuckle. After a few shots, it gets a little uncomfortable. I've never had this problem with any other gun. 

Otherwise, it's a great little gun, but in my opinion, it's more of a "back-up" sock-rider than a primary concealed iron.


----------

